# Update on nagging neighbour!



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Well if you all remember I have that 1 neighbour who just has it out for me and she complained about my hens. I recieved a letter from her then later from her lawyer and I have just refused to get rid of my chickens (they were supposed to be gone by 21 June 2016). 
I got a letter today from from court! I ahven't read all of it - I have passed it on to my step father who loves to sort theses things out and also understands the language better than me. The little I did read she is now willing to 'compromise' - I have to lock the hens (I only have 6 hens) up from 10pm to 6am (no real problem there because they put themselves to bed when it's dark at 10pm anyway and don't come out until it is light again at about 6am and I rarely hear them before 6:20am anyways regardles of what time sun up is), and I have to keep them locked up all day on Sundays (NOT HAPPENING) to keep the peace. I really don't think that locking them up all day will keep them from making any less noise infact it might just upset them and they will make more noise, besides I don't really have a suitable coop for keeping them locked in all day long in the heat - And I'm NOT going to buy one just to make 1 person in the whole neighbourhood happy!
And also what I could understand I'm being fined or sued or whatever for 4000€


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering what was going on with that. 

It's probably time to be more aggressive on your part. Or more proactive. From what you've said she doesn't really have a leg to stand on legally but if she's gone this far I would probably look at a lawsuit for harassment if keeping poultry is legal in your area.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi, glad you updated. If she has no leg to stand on, and her lawyer is offering you a compromise, tell the lawyer that you can't lock them up all day on sunday, it's cruel and inhumane. But you'll be willing to lock them up at night from 10 to 6.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know what I'd do with a neighbor who was harassing me because she has nothing better to do and/or is an animal hater,but I probably can't post it and I believe you live in another country and I don't know your laws.I will tell you one thing,I'd take that letter and stick it where the sun don't shine.When I first moved here I was single and the nazi-cop neighbor tried to tell me what I could and couldn't do on MY property(we won't discuss the fact she fenced in part of my property for her horse)while in full uniform,hand on gun.I told her in no uncertain terms it is my property,I will do what I want,and I wasn't afraid of her,her badge or her gun(I got guns,too!!!).After the 3rd time she harassed me I called the dept she worked for and said if it didn't stop,I was suing her and the whole dept for allowing it to happen because I was breaking no laws.She tried other non-direct ways which always failed.She's gone now,lost her badge,is a really bad alcoholic and cocaine fiend,is alone and even lost her beautiful 1/4 horse.Karma is a bitch!!!I never figured out why she hated me before she even met me.Her property sat back by my pond and there are pine trees blocking the view so she couldn't see or even hear me,we didn't bother her but it was ok for her horse to be running around in my yard almost on a daily basis.Oh well,she's gone and good riddance.Oh yeah,her husband charged me $350 for a part for the a/c,I paid cash and he had to order it.3 wks later I call and ask about it and he played stupid,denying that I gave him $350 cash.Lessons learned-neighbors suck!


----------



## Jewelzer (Aug 29, 2016)

Would she enjoy fresh eggs as a peace offering? I realize she is the instigator, but maybe she likes eggs and will feel guilty.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The OP has already tried that. She refused them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jewelzer said:


> Would she enjoy fresh eggs as a peace offering? I realize she is the instigator, but maybe she likes eggs and will feel guilty.


I would have given her some rotten eggs. What nerve!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I know what I'd do with a neighbor who was harassing me because she has nothing better to do and/or is an animal hater,but I probably can't post it and I believe you live in another country and I don't know your laws.I will tell you one thing,I'd take that letter and stick it where the sun don't shine.When I first moved here I was single and the nazi-cop neighbor tried to tell me what I could and couldn't do on MY property(we won't discuss the fact she fenced in part of my property for her horse)while in full uniform,hand on gun.I told her in no uncertain terms it is my property,I will do what I want,and I wasn't afraid of her,her badge or her gun(I got guns,too!!!).After the 3rd time she harassed me I called the dept she worked for and said if it didn't stop,I was suing her and the whole dept for allowing it to happen because I was breaking no laws.She tried other non-direct ways which always failed.She's gone now,lost her badge,is a really bad alcoholic and cocaine fiend,is alone and even lost her beautiful 1/4 horse.Karma is a bitch!!!I never figured out why she hated me before she even met me.Her property sat back by my pond and there are pine trees blocking the view so she couldn't see or even hear me,we didn't bother her but it was ok for her horse to be running around in my yard almost on a daily basis.Oh well,she's gone and good riddance.Oh yeah,her husband charged me $350 for a part for the a/c,I paid cash and he had to order it.3 wks later I call and ask about it and he played stupid,denying that I gave him $350 cash.Lessons learned-neighbors suck!


I'm glad you called her job. Boy didn't her life turn into a mess! Good story!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,the whole family got what they deserved.I'm just glad they're gone for good.There are 2 properties that run along side of mine and at 1 point her mother lived in the front property,closer to my house.We were good friends.She raised silkies and I would collect the eggs so she wouldn't get pecked and get a nasty skin tear.We went shopping and to livestock sales.I spent more time with her than her daughter.It was because of her we got our African Gray Parrot Her daughter kept her in a laundry room w/ a squeaky dryer which she could mimic very well.She was in bad shape but 8 yrs later she's a good bird tho she still chews on her feathers.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you rent from them or did they have no business on your property whatsoever?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

This is my property.People around here think it's a nature preserve.I had problems with people fishing and leaving beer bottles and fish leftovers.It costs hundreds of dollars to stock and I have to pick up their garbage.I put up no trespassing signs to no avail.So I started going out at random times at night w/ the trusty 12 ga and start unloading it,reload,unload until I go through a box of shells.If I hit someone,it's private property and I thought it was a coyote.I have insomnia so it gives me something to do in the middle of the night and those people to think about.I haven't found garbage for 2 yrs.Plus,the neighbors think they can let their dogs run free who then come to my yard and kill my chickens.After 14 yrs of the dog warden not enforcing the leash laws,I started to exercise my right to protect my livestock and started shooting the dogs.I haven't lost a chicken for over 2 yrs.I hear through the grape vine,the neighbors think I'm crazy and that's o k w/ me,they leave me alone.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It always helps when people think you're crazy!. Glad you have such an exciting past time! Trespassers should be shot, LOL


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

And survivors shot again!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When I lived in my first house on Long Island, I kept my horse in the back yard on a dead end street that had miles of real dirt roads behind it that was supposed to be developed but never was. Where my property ended, there was a large dirt hill to keep cars out. 

Then I got a neighbor across the street who built a house. He tells my daughter one day to pick up the manure on the road between us. I told her not to because it wasn't mine. That dead end was where everyone with a horse went into the area. Then him and his nature lovers decide to cut a nature trail thru that area not using the roads. He used to inspect it. He told me to let my friends know that horses are not allowed because they make ruts for the walkers! Walkers? Maybe 4 a week? His trail. I just ignored him.

My daughter used to pick up my horse's manure daily and would take it down the dirt road and dump it way down the road on the side of the road in the weeds (where no one every lived , walked, etc.) So starting 100 feet from the house on dirt roads there was a continuous line of manure off the side of the road in the weeds. I heard thru the grapevine that he was going to turn me in. So I went back with a rake one day and raked it all flat (most of it compost already). Then I happened to meet him outside one day and told him I was going to throw grass seed over the raked out part. He flips out "no! It doesn't grow naturally in that area!" 

So, the night before we moved I threw 10 pounds of grass seed down the road on top of it. $crew him. Thinks he's the dirt road God. How dare he, LOL


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Well I bet you all were wondering what is happening with this case so here is an update!
I got a letter from the court and have now got a lawyer of my own on the case - My step father is handeling it so I don't have to worry too much there.
But now with the neighbour: Her parents are movin into the appartment opposite her (they own both appartments on that floor and their tenants have just moved out)
Now it was just a long weekend here in Germany so I've been home most of the time and since I didn't have to be at work at 7 am I convinced the dogs - I was dog sitting for a friend so I had 2 dogs - to sleep in until after 6 am - normally I take my dog out no later than 5:30 am. Later on Sunday someone rings my door bell at my door - the bell rings different if it rang from outside the building or from at the appartment door - so I open the door and dont see anyone, then I look down the stairs and there stands 'Mommy & Daddy' neighbour. They had a lot to say about the horrible noise that their poor daughter has to bear every morning from 5:30 am from me stomping around and the chickens clucking and me playing ball with my dog and on and on and on... and if this goes on like this they will call the police every morning if they must! I just turned around and closed my door...
Now it is Tuesday and I had to be at work way earlyer than normal so I was up at 4:30 and took the dog out at about 5am then went down to my car at just before 6am then had to run back up because I really needed the toilet. So I sort of did pass by her door more often than normal.
I get home and the first thing I see is that my plant that I keep on the window sill in the stair case is gone AGAIN! I find the plant thrown out the window into my garden - the pot is brocken and the chickens have pecked all the new leaves off! I find a new bigger pot and repot my plant and put it back in the window!
Whe I took my dog for his evening walk I collected his poops and brought them home - I normally throw it away in the nearest bin. I waited till the streets were empty and left a few gifts for my beloved neighbour on 2 of the tires of her car, in the front bumper and the bck bumper... 
And if she leaves her shoes in the stair case they will have flying lessons out the window like my poor plant did!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry you're going through this nonsense Spear. I've been fortunate not to have to deal with knucklehead neighbors like you have.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your best bet is to do just what you did, turn around and ignore them. You have no idea what recording devices they might have hidden and I sure wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Reminds me of the apartment house I lived in in Germany. 4 apartments. I was spoken to about where to put my garbage (the cans were really small and you could only have a certain amount.) I was spoken to about a lot of stupid stuff. Some people think they are entitled to live in a perfect world. But you can't have that living anywhere. I hope you make all the legal noise you can!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I thought busy body neighbors existed in the US only.Too bad your neighbors are like that.People move here to be in the country but don't like some things(like shooting guns) and call the police.I'm lucky,I know what I can and can't do.I got lucky when she called the police on me-The sheriff told her I wasn't breaking any laws and if she didn't like it she should move back to the city.These same idiots got a gun and would shoot into my pond.They put a hole in my canoe that had been back there for 15yrs.I told them if I ever hear them shooting onto my property,I'd call the police.They have less than an acre so no safe shooting zones for them and people live behind them.They must've believed me because they don't anymore.Besides we can walk to a nature preserve where you can shoot,train a dog etc.They can walk/drive to shoot there.If they had been decent people,we might have been friends but they aren't that kind.So Spear-I wish you luck w/ your neighbors.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 6, 2016)

Unlike you, we live in a very rural personal responsibility (gun friendly) state. We are allowed to open carry and we are issued "Concealed Weapons Licenses" on request, pretty much, as long as you're legal, you can get one.

So people here tend to be a lot more respectful, as a general rule. But then again, our guns are used differently here in the country than they are in the cities.

I don't want to claim law enforcement doesn't see us carrying guns, they just see them as just another tool we put on our belt in the morning.


----------

